

10x one-line solutions for the euler project  - wingi
http://united-coders.com/christian-harms/10-one-line-solutions-for-project-euler

======
endtime
There are a few shortcomings here. One is that the calls to list() in #16 and
#20 are unnecessary - strings are sequences in Python. Another is that the
second solution for #19 isn't correct (it might output the right answer, but
if so it's a fortunate accident).

~~~
wingi
_ups_ thanx, forget to remove the list(str(x))-term.

And yes, the solution from #19 dont work in every century.

